# where is a Peugeot Boxer Horn unit hidden



## Powertrain (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a non-functioning horn on a 2003 Peugeot Boxer (Autosleeper Executive)
Fuse is OK but I can't find the horn/sounder unit to check connections - either its well hidden or I need new glasses?
Can you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Powertrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks ***** 
I will follow your suggestion as I am off to France next week and may feel the urge to use the horn!


----------

